# Seatbelt Harness



## BlondieAMC (Apr 22, 2006)

Do any of you use a seatbelt harness for your dogs? If so, which one do you use or which one would you recommend?

I am looking for one and have looked online at PetSmart.com. and i will hopefully be going into the store tomorrow to look. 

Thanks for any input,
April


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I use the Outward Hound carseat for Yoshi.. I think dogs like that better cause they can sit up and see out the window.. I don't know anyone that uses the harness tho.. I'm sure someone on here does.


----------



## BlondieAMC (Apr 22, 2006)

where did you get your harness at?


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

the carseat you mean?  We got it at Petsmart. They make different sizes, but if you're planning on putting them in the back seat, you should try the harnesses instead, unless you have the split seat that leads to the trunk, you can put one carseat on the small section of backseat.


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a seatbelt harness for Corky but he almost hurt himself with it and it scared me. He doesn't understand that he is buckled in and ran to try to jump and snapped himself back against the seat and started crying. He was fine but it was scared. I am getting him a carseat because I think he may feel more contained and safe in it.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd look on www.ebay.com. They have car seats & seat belts for good prices, better than I've EVER seen at Petsmart.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i have the outward hound car seat from petsmart for only $25.


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

I bought a car seat from gwlittle (www.gwlittle.com) and a harness for the babies. Problem is even the smallest harness is too big right now. The car seat came with a buckle to go around the seat belt. The seat belt goes over the car seat. I bought a double lead (very small one from Petsmart) and snapped it to the buckle. I shortened everything until the puppies could only stand up or turn around and lay back down. The puppies have the very small harnesses that are over in the collar section of Petsmart. They have been riding in the car seat from the minute we picked them up from their breeders. They have their moments when the don't like it, but it is safe for them and for me. 

I may look at the Puppia harness as an alternative to the gwlittle harness if these girls don't get much bigger. 2.5# and 1.3# are small!

I can do a picture of the car seat if you need one.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya,

I use a harness because Scruffy likes to lie down whereas the seat forces him to stay in one position.

I originally bought a proper car seat harness but found that it is no different to a regular harness but with an attachment clip.

What I do now is just attach a clip to Scruffy's regular harness and this works great - I have a coupling lead thingy and tied that around the seatbelt and then clip that to his harness.

I found that when Scruffy is attached to it, he behaves in the same way as when he is on the lead so actually lies nicely the whole car ride - even longer journeys. I also like the freedom he has to change positions when he feels like it and am happy that he can do this safely.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BlondieAMC (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone. This information will be very helpful when shopping for seatbelt harness or carseat. 

Also Susan, can you please take a picture of what your carseat looks likes? I just want all my options when i am shopping around for one.


----------

